# Thought Process When Buying New Music



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

When you look at buying a new classical recording what is the process you go through to determine if you will purchase it or not. What are the factors you take into account?
Reviews? Price? Date of recording? Conductor/Orchestra? Label?
For me I look at Conductor/Orchestra, format (SACD vs CD), and reviews. Price isn't really a deal breaker for me unless it is way overpriced.


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

"Could I get this for free on the internet?"


----------



## Rtnrlfy (Apr 26, 2016)

My first question usually is, "Do I have this work already, and if so, do I need a different interpretation of it?" I ran into this over the weekend, debating whether I really needed another recording of the Faure and Durufle Requiems... and I decided I didn't, even though the prices were quite reasonable. If I'm a big fan of the artist/orchestra/chorus/etc., I might answer that question differently.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I look it up on Spotify or YouTube and listen. If it grabs me, then I go for it. It doesn't matter the orchestra, conductor, or even the sound quality. (I have Toscanini's 1939 recording of Beethoven's 3rd, and it sends me to the moon.)


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

I usually choose composers in a rippling out style from what I'm into at the moment. Currently I'm exploring the lesser-known late romantics with Mahler as ground zero. 

Then I select from favorite conductors/orchestras, but the choices are pretty slim with my current enthusiams so I generally pick from the same nationality of the composer. 

Finally, I try to buy a cd from Amazon that includes Autorip so I can download the music to my phone for listening at breaktimes during the day. This is also a rare occurence.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I spend almost as much time shopping as listening but I enjoy it. Reviews are part of the process. I've learned I have similar tastes to some of the reviewers on MusicWeb International. I have a fairly long want list or recordings or just composers and works, partially on a spreadsheet and partially just bookmarked Amaz*n and CD Universe pages. 

While that may sound very deliberate, when it comes down to it the decision is fairly spur of the moment, the lists and book marks often are just a springboard for exploration and I'll sometimes impulse buy with no research other than making sure I don't already have the recording.

My buying has slowed down a lot lately as I haven't had the time to absorb much of what I've bought recently and there's no thrill in just buying for the sake of buying alone.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Performers, (conductor, orchestra, soloists, singers etc.) and price.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Performers, (conductor, orchestra, soloists, singers etc.) and price.


This sums it up quit nicely :tiphat:


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Weston - Never heard of the website MusicWeb International. Will have to check it out!


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

If a CD has even one track by Bach or Rachmaninov, I will buy it. Otherwise, I read the reviews first before making a purchase. And if my favorite record store is holding a sale, I will definitely buy those with at least 50% off - especially the box sets:angel:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Thought process? _Thought process?_


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> Performers, (conductor, orchestra, soloists, singers etc.) and price.


This. And if it is a piece I'm not familiar with at all, I do rely on reviews by those I realized over time have very similar tastes in performance that I do.

V


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Varick said:


> This. And if it is a piece I'm not familiar with at all, I do rely on reviews by those I realized over time have very similar tastes in performance that I do.
> 
> V


Before I joined TC I would come here often and see what members thought about the music I was thinking of buying. Very helpful!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

CDs said:


> Weston - Never heard of the website MusicWeb International. Will have to check it out!


We'll do a crisis intervention if you don't make it back for several days. A person can get lost there.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The critical side of my brain- "Are you crazy? You've got tons of stuff already. Give it up you greedy bastid!" [sic] That word is censored on this prudish forum.

The emotional side- "I want more music!!!"


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

starthrower said:


> The critical side of my brain- "Are you crazy? You've got tons of stuff already. Give it up you greedy bastid!" [sic] That word is censored on this prudish forum.
> 
> The emotional side- "I want more music!!!"


Lets try an end run, with bas> tard.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Do I really need another Beethoven 7th? Let's see, I think I have 18 CDs of Beethoven's 7th but one reviewer said this one has spectacular sonics and the orchestra are on their toes throughout (hmm, how did they manage this for 35 minutes?). I'm still searching for the perfect 7th. I think I'll include it in my next Amazon order and save on shipping. Yes, that's it.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it performed by a bunch of amateurs?!

How many coughs and sneezes are in this record?!

Is the recording itself done properly or it sounds like a Vinyl made in 1910?!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I do not know. It depends on what I have been smoking that day.


----------



## Notorious JWB (May 6, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> Performers, (conductor, orchestra, soloists, singers etc.) and price.


Performers are first and foremost for me as well but I've been burned before, so I try to keep an open mind about the unfamiliar. That's how I first became a fan of a then-little-known Russian kid named Vadim Repin when shopping for Shostakovich.


----------



## Notorious JWB (May 6, 2016)

And as much as I love great audio, I'll put up with utterly crap sound if the performance makes it worthwhile. Grigory Sokolov playing Scriabin leaps to mind, but I could list dozens of others.


----------



## Notorious JWB (May 6, 2016)

TwoFlutesOneTrumpet said:


> Do I really need another Beethoven 7th? Let's see, I think I have 18 CDs of Beethoven's 7th but one reviewer said this one has spectacular sonics and the orchestra are on their toes throughout (hmm, how did they manage this for 35 minutes?). I'm still searching for the perfect 7th. I think I'll include it in my next Amazon order and save on shipping. Yes, that's it.[/QUOTE
> 
> The-make-or-break for me with the 7th is simple but all-important: the final movement has to sound like a car chase. A lot of otherwise fine versions have failed me this way.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Edit: Wow the format looks terrible when I actually post it. Hopefully my flow chart is clear enough anyway.


As someone who usually doesn't have much money, this is my thought process when buying a new CD: 

Does this CD contain composers that are on my "need to collect more of" list? 
/ \ 
Yes No - no need to bother at the moment
|
Has the piece(s) on this CD been recorded more than once or twice?
/ \
No Yes - It can probably wait for now
|
Is the recording going out of print?
/ \
yes No - It's probably okay if I wait a bit longer, but I will keep an eye on it.
| 
Do I have enough money to buy it?
/ \
Yes No - Well....!#@$%
|
Buy it!


----------

